# Stewmac fret kisser alternative ?



## elkoki (Jan 3, 2020)

Seems like a really handy tool to have. But its pricey . Are there any alternatives, Chinese copies ,or a cheap way to make one of these things ? For those who don't know its basically a tool for spot leveling frets . Stewmac charges $120 

https://www.stewmac.com/Luthier_Too...or_Fretting/Leveling/StewMac_Fret_Kisser.html


----------



## LiveOVErdrive (Jan 3, 2020)

Fwiw, Any time I've bought a cheap version of a stew Mac tool I've regretted it. Every sm tool I've ever bought has been perfect.

I'd say of you need the tool, buy theirs. Otherwise make do with other methods until you need their tool.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 3, 2020)

The appeal of StewMac tools are the utility. 

A crowning file and fret rocker will do the exact same thing, it's just two tools instead of one and you'll have to be a little more careful with the filing.


----------



## Lemonbaby (Jan 3, 2020)

120 bucks is pretty steep for such a simple tool, but I generally recommend to always get the highest quality tool there is. Buy once and level happily ever after.

What made me chuckle though - "WARNING: Cancer and Reproductive Harm."


----------



## elkoki (Jan 3, 2020)

Lemonbaby said:


> 120 bucks is pretty steep for such a simple tool, but I generally recommend to always get the highest quality tool there is. Buy once and level happily ever after.
> 
> What made me chuckle though - "WARNING: Cancer and Reproductive Harm."



Those cancer warnings are everywhere. I've seen many Squeir guitars with that warning


----------



## j3ps3 (Jan 4, 2020)

Bought one of these and absolutely love it. I pretty much always end up with a few high spots after leveling and I suppose it's because the neck doesn't have the pull from the strings so it acts kind of different, even though it's straightened out with the truss rod, of course. With this I can level those rough spots with the strings on so it really saves time. One of my favorite tools now.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 4, 2020)

j3ps3 said:


> Bought one of these and absolutely love it. I pretty much always end up with a few high spots after leveling and I suppose it's because the neck doesn't have the pull from the strings so it acts kind of different, even though it's straightened out with the truss rod, of course. With this I can level those rough spots with the strings on so it really saves time. One of my favorite tools now.



Best investment I ever made was a neck tension jig. StewMac makes them, but you can find plans online. 

Working the truss rod is close, but simulating string tension is so much more accurate. Especially once you really dial things in.


----------



## Synesthesia (Jan 4, 2020)

I don't know if any alternatives exist or not. I looked quite a bit myself because it just seemed so high for what it is... I did end up biting the bullet though and getting it. It's very nice and well made. Had a good weight to it as well. Much thicker and heavier than the standard rocker. So there's that, for what its worth.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 5, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Best investment I ever made was a neck tension jig. StewMac makes them, but you can find plans online.
> 
> Working the truss rod is close, but simulating string tension is so much more accurate. Especially once you really dial things in.



So would that basically get you at least to the diagnostic part of what a PLEK would do? I've never seen anything like that before, but it makes total sense, and one day I'm going to have to learn to do fret work on my own (because no one else around is super good).


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 5, 2020)

Hollowway said:


> So would that basically get you at least to the diagnostic part of what a PLEK would do? I've never seen anything like that before, but it makes total sense, and one day I'm going to have to learn to do fret work on my own (because no one else around is super good).



All it does is let you work on the frets/fretboard without the strings in the way, yet with the neck curved how it would be with strings.


----------



## j3ps3 (Jan 5, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Best investment I ever made was a neck tension jig. StewMac makes them, but you can find plans online.
> 
> Working the truss rod is close, but simulating string tension is so much more accurate. Especially once you really dial things in.



That's something I'm planning making some day, but for now, I don't have a place to make or keep one so I've been more than happy with the fret kisser


----------



## elkoki (Jan 5, 2020)

Hollowway said:


> So would that basically get you at least to the diagnostic part of what a PLEK would do? I've never seen anything like that before, but it makes total sense, and one day I'm going to have to learn to do fret work on my own (because no one else around is super good).



There's also some fret leveling kits out there that let you work on the frets with the strings on. and I actually just remembered that the guy who created these tools (linked below) has a mini spot leveler too. https://rectifymaster.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=47&Itemid=37


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 5, 2020)

elkoki said:


> There's also some fret leveling kits out there that let you work on the frets with the strings on. and I actually just remembered that the guy who created these tools (linked below) has a mini spot leveler too. https://rectifymaster.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=47&Itemid=37


Wow, they’ve got some cool stuff, too!


----------



## elkoki (Jan 6, 2020)

j3ps3 said:


> Bought one of these and absolutely love it. I pretty much always end up with a few high spots after leveling and I suppose it's because the neck doesn't have the pull from the strings so it acts kind of different, even though it's straightened out with the truss rod, of course. With this I can level those rough spots with the strings on so it really saves time. One of my favorite tools now.



So how about you rent out your fret kisser to me eh? $15 and I'll mail it back to you when I'm done


----------

